# Coding History of CHF



## LindaKrarup (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for some input on how others code history of CHF.  My co-workers and I are having a debate on what is the correct way to code it.


----------



## Jacoder (Oct 11, 2010)

I was having this same discussion with my co-worker just the other day. We decided to use "History of other cardiovasuclar disease" :V12.50. I don't know of any other code that would even be close. But if anyone else has a better suggestion . . . I'm all ears!


----------



## armadia.williams (Mar 15, 2011)

*Maidy*

Thought it was coded as 428.0 per Coding Clinic guidelines for chronic conditions 2nd quarter, 2000, since chronic conditions like chf are taken into consideration for treatment.


----------

